# I can't get the drain plug out - help!!!!



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm trying to do an oil change on my son's quad and am having one heck of a time with the drain plug. Originally I thought it was some because some strong guy just reefed on it during the last oil change (for those who don't know me - I'm not a guy). After some liquid wrench, a bunch of cursing and just giving it, I was finally able to loosen it, but.....it won't come out. When I get to the point I can hand-turn it it stops again. Obviously something is bent or stripped. Now what??

Thank goodness I did my bike first and all went well or else ....grrrrr.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
D


BTW - I found the coolest filter wrench, actually it's a strap. It works great!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Strap wrenches are great for filters. Mine broke tho :-(

Sounds like it might be stripped D... :-(


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

might be stripped or its just stuck on still, my banshee was always a mission to change the oil


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I decided to give up. I went to tighten it again and it fell out. Before you ask, I DO know the difference between loosening and tightening 

It's draining now. I'll see if it'll go back in properly or not. If not, I'll have to bug someone to help me. I really hate doing that.

Thanks for the prompt replies guys. 
D


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

a tap with GREASE (to catch the shavings) and a very careful hand will fix that.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup, the plug is stripped...just at the top end (by the head). What are the chances it's just the plug and not the hole? I can't see it from this angle and it's so minor I wouldn't be able to feel it.

I wouldn't trust myself to re-thread it. I could just imagine the damage I'd do 

I guess I'm going to have to put everything away for now. Canadian Tire will be closed until tomorrow.

Thanks yet again.
D


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

you can put it back on with the white tap, i always forget the name, just wrap a lot of it on there and your good, thats how my banshee was lol, it worked for me for years haha


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd go buy a new drain plug instead of trying to put the old one back. The threads on the case may be ok enough for a new plug. Just try putting the new one in by hand.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Big D,I would find a mirror or try and stand it up to get a good look at the female threads.As stated I would get a new plug to:agreed:
Sounds like it may have been over tightened if the threads are damaged by the head.So it is possible that there are pieces left in the crank case threads.
I believe speedman is talking about teflon tape.
I hope its only the plug:bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Did you get it repaired?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They make rubber expandable plugs.. I've seen buddies use them on cars/trucks.. not sure I'd trust it on a wheeler but... if the threads are boogered thats gonna be the cheapest/easiest fix... lol


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

the expandable ones always seam to leak it happened to my in laws


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I tried Cdn tire for a new plug, but no luck. They didn't even know they carried the spray for the air filter, but I found it.

Anyway...I'll head to the Cat dealer and pick up a new one. Rozzy told me a few things to try re: making sure the hole is good so I'll check that. 

I'll get back to you when all is good and running.

Thanks
D


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

D the drain plug/drain hole assembly is removable on arctic cats. Should be four torx head bolts holding it in. If the female threads are too buggered up then you can buy that new assembly


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I never knew that. I'll check it out tonight.

Thanks


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay I finally got back under there today. Yeah it's stripped. Hey greenkitty, thanks for the lead re: getting the new cap. Looking at arcticcatpartsnation, I'm looking at about $56 + shipping for all the things I'll need. Not too bad. I'll let you know when it's up and running.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Okay I finally got back under there today. Yeah it's stripped. Hey greenkitty, thanks for the lead re: getting the new cap. Looking at arcticcatpartsnation, I'm looking at about $56 + shipping for all the things I'll need. Not too bad. I'll let you know when it's up and running.


That's great. Us Brute owners don't have that option.


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

if you can take the hole assembly off, why not just take it off and tap the hole then get a new plug to fit it? if ya take it off then you should be able to do it and not get any filings in it anywhere, and save ya some money in the process.
just a thought. best wishes.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Well that would just be too smart now, wouldn't it? 
I guess I'm taking it off tomorrow so I can see just how bad it is. Thanks for that idea.

What would I do without you guys?


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

hope it works for ya.


----------



## OfcBanks (May 22, 2011)

my stock drain plugs stripped out at the head of the allen bolt, I got them out and replaced them with bolts


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

You can also get oversized (about 1/2mm) self tapping drain plugs. Makes its own threads as you put it in. Work great most times.

And those rubber ones suck. Have seen numerous fall out or leak badly.

Crappy T should have them, or Napa.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

While you have the "oil pan" as it looks like off be sure to get under there and inspect the oil pickup. When my starter gears grenaded i had chunks of metal in that area that didn't make their way out when I drained the oil. Not that you have had anything blow up inside the engine only takes a second to see if theres anything hiding up there!


----------

